# Real Illusion Corn Kernels



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

PuddleJumper said:


> I really don't get all the "gimmicks" everyone needs. We need to get back to the basics- the primal reason for decoys.
> You might not fool the real old drakes with this, but the young fiesty/lonely drakes fall for it every time.
> 
> Lose all the gimmicks and get the "original" attractant (also adds motion to the spread when turned on). Make sure to read the description for proper usage:
> ...


I gotta get me one of those to throw in the spread at Shi-Town since the Robo's have been banned! :lol::evil::evilsmile


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


> You might want to call Barb Avers and get a head start on the paperwork for this one


Man Caddis, you are really in prime form of late ...seriously. Why wouldn't we just take a bucket of gravel (I have a 200' long driveway full of "decoys" :lol...paint it yellow...and toss the stuff randomly? 

At least we aren't discussing what weekend the openers should be on....yet


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

just ducky said:


> Man Caddis, you are really in prime form of late ...seriously. Why wouldn't we just take a bucket of gravel (I have a 200' long driveway full of "decoys" :lol...paint it yellow...and toss the stuff randomly?
> 
> At least we aren't discussing what weekend the openers should be on....yet


:lol: might want to get some paper work started for my full motion Dorito bags and Robo Granny with life like bread crumb throwing action!


----------



## R.J.M. (Jun 10, 2007)

Seen pee- stone and biodegradable yellow,red and orange paint used for 12 years !!!!!! I for one don't know about hunting over some decoy 
corn??? But them colored rocks got some magic in them.:yikes:


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

so its more ethical to plant a thousand acres of corn, pick half of it, and then flood it? only difference between the 2 is that the 2nd way you can manage your bait more efficiently. not that i'm judging - legal bait is just fine in my book.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

just a bad concept. don't even care about the ethics of it. its legal so i care less about it. Just whoever thought it was a good business idea to go into the business of making fake corn on a string to attract squirrel, deer and ducks...should probably try a new profession.


real bait was attractive to deer because it would create a pattern of feeding. not because they seen something from 100yrds away and were coming to check it out. Just find it fascinating that someone invested money into this.

p.s. those are not very convincing videos, kinda funny, but poor choice to use for selling an item. I don't think i want to buy your corn on a string to have a bunch of dogs come and bark at it, sniff it and then run off with it. lol.


----------



## 2Lman (Jul 15, 2009)

well just to let everyone know... i know it may be a silly concept... you can laugh at the idea whatever... i just sold the 25 bags i ordered before i even received them...so evidently there are other people on this site that want to try it as 11 of the17 customers came from this site... but thanks for all the input i really appreciate it...and as long as people want to buy it i will be more than happy to sell it to them... thanks to all...


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

It's really not about whether you can sell it. We can all name a lot of products on the market that no matter what we think, people will buy. You're entitled to make a living in any legal fashion you can, and this is certainly legal.

I think the point some are trying to make is enough is enough with the gadgets already.


----------



## ScavengerMan (Sep 6, 2006)

2Lman said:


> well just to let everyone know... i know it may be a silly concept... you can laugh at the idea whatever... i just sold the 25 bags i ordered before i even received them...so evidently there are other people on this site that want to try it as 11 of the17 customers came from this site... but thanks for all the input i really appreciate it...and as long as people want to buy it i will be more than happy to sell it to them... thanks to all...



2Lman on behalf MS members with decent manners, please excuse the rudeness displayed in this thread. The impersonal nature of the internet sometimes brings out the worst in people.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

2Lman said:


> well just to let everyone know... i know it may be a silly concept... you can laugh at the idea whatever... i just sold the 25 bags i ordered before i even received them...so evidently there are other people on this site that want to try it as 11 of the17 customers came from this site... but thanks for all the input i really appreciate it...and as long as people want to buy it i will be more than happy to sell it to them... thanks to all...


i think fatal flashers sold out 1st week too. the guy had the copy machine on overtime trying to catchup after initial release.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

ScavengerMan said:


> 2Lman on behalf MS members with decent manners, please excuse the rudeness displayed in this thread. The impersonal nature of the internet sometimes brings out the worst in people.


Did you order 3 or 4 bags?


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

2 lab I wish you success in your business and I appreciate your information. I also suggest you learn how to use the Ignore list as it would generally make your visits to this site more enjoyable.


----------



## mudchucker09 (Jun 2, 2009)

wow havent been on ms for months, see nothing changed, 
i am not even gonna post my thoughts on the product , good luck to all,
if it works for hunters let them use it, 
pesonally i dont need stuff like that, stick to the basics and you will do just fine, scouting is the main way to harvest game, and that works for me, i dont have all the high teck stuff , i harvest bird and have fun, and pass the heritage on to future genrations, and thats whats matters to me, people my differ.
LIKE EVERY SEMINAR I GIVE, I START OUT :THIS IS WHAT WORKS FOR ME, IF YOU HAVE BETTER SUCCESS ANOTHER WAY DONT CHANGE IT, BUT THIS IS WHAT JUST WORKS FOR ME.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

agreed, sorry to see you guys attack him like that, he's not on here trying to shove it down everyones throat, he simply made a post informing anyone that may be interested in such an item that he was a distributing it. shame on you people that belittled him for it.

i know some people think using decoys is getting fancy....just shoot them when they fly by, or go jump shooting
others aren't much for buying new decoys..why some folk cut tires in half and use painted boards for heads to goose hunt.

other people think using calls are too fancy, just sit still and let the dekes do the work.

really guys, everyone has their opinions on what is too much. don't crucify him for offering something up for the few that may be interested. he's helping people out....

my dad still thinks i'm nuts for buying multiple dozens of decoys, he said in maryland he only used like 6 tops. is 3-4 dozen needed, no not really but heck, makes me feel better knowing they aren't going to miss seeing my spread.


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

maybe they will release some sardine cans on a string that float for the diver hunters next.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

thedude said:


> maybe they will release some sardine cans on a string that float for the diver hunters next.


I think we should try "chumming" with asian carp bits :evilsmile If the divers don't like it, maybe the muskies in LSC would be drawn in anyway :evil: Combination duck hunt/musky fish?


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

thedude said:


> maybe they will release some sardine cans on a string that float for the diver hunters next.


I've been using Gulp! minnows for 2 years now - can't use actual sardines/sardine cans as that would constitute hunting over a baited area. :lol:

I'm all for the gimmicks. Most of us spend all day trying to figure out how to make someone elses money, our money - be it through making products or selling services. Kudo's to the guys that have the foresight to capitalize on it...there's a new customer born every minute.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

amazing...same guys that belittle, same guys that will not even hunt at Shiawassee if they don't draw the hot corn fields...they hunt over real corn and some guy is hunting over some fake corn...and your disgusted with the product!?!? Funny stuff.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

2Lman said:


> well just to let everyone know... i know it may be a silly concept... you can laugh at the idea whatever... i just sold the 25 bags i ordered before i even received them...so evidently there are other people on this site that want to try it as 11 of the17 customers came from this site... but thanks for all the input i really appreciate it...and as long as people want to buy it i will be more than happy to sell it to them... thanks to all...


Got my bag today! Thanks for the quick service!

Duped my first suckers today on it and it was classic! Cooked up some burgers, taters, and beans on the grill. My kids don't eat beans so I usually cook a dish of corn for them. BINGO!

Called them in for dinner and could hardly contain my laughter as they fell for it hook, line, and sinker. It worked so well I'm gonna try it on the in laws when they come up this weekend.

Thanks Real Illusion!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

KLR said:


> ...there's a new customer born every minute.


the saying is "a sucker born every minute" :evilsmile


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

Every ONE of you guys are miffed you didn't think of it first.

This guy obviously said to himself, "Oh I can sell that!!".


----------



## Thumbguideservice (Jun 28, 2010)

ha ha , hey 2lman, remeber the last day early goose hunting? when we all went out with larry and bob to bobs field *and...... 



Then a bunch of stuff that's better served in PM form after reviewing conduct sticky in this forum. *


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

um  ***????


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

just ducky said:


> um  ***????


I was thinking the same thing...this is my translation (I think)

1. The OP was taken under the wing of a couple guys who took him hunting, and then somehow stabbed them in the back by making false accusations.

2. The OP waterfowl hunted for the first time last year, explaining why he thinks these fake corn kernels are such a great idea.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Ieatantlers said:


> I was thinking the same thing...this is my translation (I think)
> 
> 1. The OP was taken under the wing of a couple guys who took him hunting, and then somehow stabbed them in the back by making false accusations.
> 
> 2. The OP waterfowl hunted for the first time last year, explaining why he thinks these fake corn kernels are such a great idea.


My translation is.......... he dropped outta school after 3rd grade.


----------



## Thumbguideservice (Jun 28, 2010)

the reason i knew who i was responding to was the pics on his profile, 

* .....and more unnecessary comments better suited to Private messaging offending member. read the sticky on conduct. *


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

William H Bonney said:


> My translation is.......... he dropped outta school after 3rd grade.


 
The hedgehog rules!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:lol:


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

> At least we aren't discussing what weekend the openers should be on....yet


Let's not start either D!!!!  We will take care of that in August in Bay City. 

As far s the fake corn...........................whatever trips your trigger I guess. Lot's of so called experts on here who want to give their opinion, always has been, always will be. 
T


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Firemedic said:


> The hedgehog rules!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:lol:


 Isn't that Eric Estrada??


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

smoke said:


> Let's not start either D!!!!  We will take care of that in August in Bay City.
> 
> As far s the fake corn...........................whatever trips your trigger I guess. Lot's of so called experts on here who want to give their opinion, always has been, always will be.
> T


Yeah smoke, you remember that long discussion a few years back about putting a blue tarp down on a field to make birds think it was water? I'm sure that works too in the right situation. But I'm not gonna start selling blue tarps as "decoys". But you're right...whatever floats your boat I guess.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

well...that was interesting.

Drama already - and we haven't even hit July yet!

been keeping an eye on this one, so I'm good on all the PMs.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

ThumbGuide:

Welcome to the forum. We hope to hear alot from you in the future and hope you find the forum helpful/entertaining as well.

I would ask that you review the stickies at the top of the forum page. this will be useful to you in what is allowable conduct and what is not.

as you can already see, the mods have edited your first 2 posts due to content.

So if you're popping in today just to run down an existing member... I'm sorry, but that stay is going to be short lived. If you want to be an active particpant in the open discussions, then we welcome you aboard! again, please review the sticky. 

Have a personal beef with someone? take it up through the PM process. Can't stand someone? use the ignore function.

any questions, please feel free to PM any of the mods here.


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

The regs say:

'...By the aid of baiting (placing feed such as corn, wheat, salt,
or other feed to constitute a lure or enticement), or on or over
any baited area where a person knows or reasonably should
know that the area is baited. ..'

OK I know the yellow painted gravel is just to look like fake corn but let's say the ducks also ingest it like they do any other rock for their crops. Technically it is not a feed but it is ingested by ducks to aid in feeding. Wonder what the DNR officer would say about that?


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Big Honkers said:


> You should just take my buddy Renob for a hunt...
> 
> 
> His smell could probably attract more birds...


Hey isn't that Shiawassee Kid at last years Bay City Waterfowl Festival? :evilsmile sorry Dan...but ya gotta admit there is a resemblance


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Swamp Boss said:


> The regs say:
> 
> '...By the aid of baiting (placing feed such as corn, wheat, salt,
> or other feed to constitute a lure or enticement), or on or over
> ...


Matt, 

since I believe I started the gravel discussion :banghead3 I wasn't inferring it was illegal. What I meant was it would be an equivalent, and homemade equivalent at that, to this "corn on a rope" idea. Just another type of "decoy" as he called it. And I have a loooooong driveway full of the stuff. And then I went on to say that yes, it's a free country, and yes, an entrepreneur has a right to make a living, and yes, there's a sucker born everyday, *and* enough with all of the gadgets already...let's just go huntin'


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

Kind of early for hunting just now Dan. Now on the fishing side I landed some real mullets recently on my new poll!

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## mudchucker09 (Jun 2, 2009)

Buddy from sw mi told me about a post earlier by someone that knows me. dont know what he said or anything, but i dont want any trouble. Sorry if he affened anyone, if i have a problem with someone i would talk it out or just ingnore it, because i am to busy for that. I dont wanna get drug in the middle. The ignore button has be used i can tell you that.
Some people dont understand theres friends and others you say hi too.

AGAIN SORRY FOR THE IMTURE RESPONSE FROM HIM OR THEM, HAD A LITTLE TALK WITH HIM EARLIER. I JUST WANNA GET ALONG WITH EVERYONE.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

mudchucker09 said:


> Buddy from sw mi told me about a post earlier by someone that knows me, dont know what he said or anything, but i dont want any trouble, sorry if he affened anyone, if i have a problem with someone i would talk it out , or just ingnore it, because i am to busy for that, I dont wanna get drug in the middle, the ignore button has be used , i can tell you that,
> some people dont understand , theres friends and and others you say hi too,
> 
> AGAIN SORRY FOR THE IMTURE RESPONSE , FROM HIM OR THEM, HAD A LITTLE TALK WITH HIM EARLIER, JUST WANNA GET ALONG WITH EVERYONE, SMALL TOWN DRAMA,


If you are talking about thumbguideservice, he really wasn't rude at all. Don't sweat it. 

I gotta ask though, did you guys have the same English teachers growing up? You use of commas with no periods is very similar.:lol:


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

Swamp Boss said:


> Kind of early for hunting just now Dan. Now on the fishing side I landed some real mullets recently on my new poll!
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


Get a life. For someone so 'sick of all the b.s.' you sure do float more than your share in the tub. In fact, that's about all you do.

EDIT: BTW- If you want to catch a mullet, learn from the master....










That is catching a mullet. Or, is that you in the picture and you feel offended?


----------



## twoteal (Jul 22, 2001)

Ieatantlers said:


> Get a life. For someone so 'sick of all the b.s.' you sure do float more than your share in the tub. In fact, that's about all you do.
> 
> EDIT: BTW- If you want to catch a mullet, learn from the master....
> 
> ...



Go easy on Swamp Boss, he can do what ever he wants with the "web time" that the Shady Acres retirement village gives him. If it wasn't for hateing a few of us he would be wipeng bugars on his walker.:yikes:


----------



## montrose trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Ieatantlers said:


> Get a life. For someone so 'sick of all the b.s.' you sure do float more than your share in the tub. In fact, that's about all you do.
> 
> EDIT: BTW- If you want to catch a mullet, learn from the master....
> 
> ...


 HOLY CRAP!!! is that my neighbor... If he was yelling about learning how to blow a duck call and if you didnt he'd come over and show you buy jamming it up your butt it was definately him lol...
FRANKY you care to chime in on this


----------

